# My fear of eye-contact has reduced



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

I've noticed that my fear of eye-contact has reduced from:

8/10 (very scary)

to

5/10 (quite scary and unpleasant)

Some people still make it hard, some people make it surprisingly easy. But I notice an overall improvement.

:clap


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Congratulations!

I remember when I couldn't even look a person in the face, now I can maintain eye contact with only a bit of unease.

It's nice to see someone else making progress .


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Saekon said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks. 5/10 is still stressful, but it's an improvement that I wanted to put down.


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

How'd you do it?


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

rickthegreat said:


> How'd you do it?


No magic or tricks. Just:

- Reminding myself that I'm a beautiful person and my eyes are beautiful. Believing it.

- Dropping avoidance behavior and exploring the results: looking into the eyes when I feel the need.

- Dropping safety behavior and exploring the results: looking into the eyes and forgetting my own eyes - not trying to control them.

- Attention management in order to break self-consciousness cycle. This means, trying to concentrate on other people when talking. Getting all the info I can from his face.

- Letting and even demanding myself to fear. Converting fear into a much more pleasurable form.

Not sure if it makes sense. Each SA case is different.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Well done!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

for some reason I am totally unable to fathom, my eye contact with others has increased remarkably of late. It makes a big difference in how people respond.


----------

